# Arthur



## ralf (3 Novembre 2017)

Nome: Arthur Henrique Ramos de Oliveira Melo
Data di nascita: 12/ago/1996	
Luogo di nascita: Goiania Brasile	
Età: 21
Altezza: 1,72 m
Nazionalità: Brasile
Posizione: Regista - Mediano
Piede: Destro
Squadra attuale: Grêmio Porto Alegrense
Scadenza: 31.12.2021

Chi segue il Brasileirao non può non essersi innamorato (calcisticamente parlando) di Arthur, 21enne volante (mediano-regista) del Gremio. Nel Gremio Arthur, gioca regista in un centrocampo a due, è bravo in tutte e due le fasi di gioco, sia a difendere, che ad impostare il gioco. È molto bravo anche negli inserimenti palla al piede, trasformandosi in un centrocampista box-to-box. Tecnicamente è un giocatore molto valido, abile nello stretto, in possesso di un ottimo controllo di palla e di una visione di gioco periferica. 
Il centrocampista brasiliano è già entrato nel giro nella nazionale brasiliana, ha una clausola rescissoria di 50 milioni. Sulle sue tracce pare ci siano Barcellona e Manchester United.


----------



## ralf (3 Novembre 2017)




----------



## ralf (1 Dicembre 2017)

Eletto miglior giocatore in finale di Libertadores. Sono più che sicuro che presto lo vedremo in Europa.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Dicembre 2017)

A me piace molto, tecnicamente mostruoso ma a differenza di altri brasiliani questo ragazzo è molto inteligente tatticamente, anche fortissimo sul piano della dinamica e intensità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ottimo, ottimo prospetto. Ha tutto per diventare una grande mezzala (visto il suo dinamismo e le doti tecniche, sarebbe un peccalo bloccare in un _doble pivote_), ma dovrà sgrezzarsi nelle palestre calcistiche europee, prima di poter gridare al _craque_.
Credo manchi poco per la rifioritura della scuola brasiliana, tra Maia, Arthur, Jesus, Malcom...


----------



## ralf (1 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ottimo, ottimo prospetto. Ha tutto per diventare una grande mezzala (visto il suo dinamismo e le doti tecniche, sarebbe un peccalo bloccare in un _doble pivote_), ma dovrà sgrezzarsi nelle palestre calcistiche europee, prima di poter gridare al _craque_.
> Credo manchi poco per la rifioritura della scuola brasiliana, tra Maia, Arthur, Jesus, Malcom...



Maia purtroppo è finito nel dimenticatoio a Lille, Bielsa lo faceva giocare terzino sx. Malcom invece impressiona sempre di più, 6 goals e 4 assists in 15 partite, alcuni suoi goals sono uno più bello dell'altro.

VS lione 19/08/2017

```
streamable.com/8jvpq
```
vs St-Etienne 28/11/2017

```
streamable.com/tdp4t
```
Vs Dijon 1/12/2017

```
streamable.com/eodf9
```


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Maia purtroppo è finito nel dimenticatoio a Lille, Bielsa lo faceva giocare terzino sx. Malcom invece impressiona sempre di più, guarda gli ultimi tre goal che ha fatto in Ligue 1, uno più bello dell'altro.


Vero, un peccato Maia, ma ci voglio ancora credere. Malcom è un giocatore splendido; al prossimo mondiale il Brasile potrebbe presentarsi con un Malcom-Jesus-Neymar, anche se già ora vanno in giro con due terzi di quel tridente più Coutinho.


----------



## ralf (2 Dicembre 2017)

In Spagna parlano già di accordo raggiunto tra Barca e Arthur, manca quello col Gremio che chiede non meno di 35 mln.

Qui col Ds del Barca Robert Fernandez.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Nome: Arthur Henrique Ramos de Oliveira Melo
> Data di nascita: 12/ago/1996
> Luogo di nascita: Goiania Brasile
> Età: 21
> ...



vedo che segui molto il campionato sudamericano, beh sono curioso allora di sapere cosa ne pensi di due giocatori che a me piacciono tantissimo e che secondo me potrebbero fare al caso nostro: Lucas Paquetà e Felipe Vizeu. 
Il primo al posto del nostro calhanoglu, ha molta più forza, dinamismo, qualità ne palleggio e nel dribbling, copre e corre tantissimo, tatticamente intelligente (in modo sorprendente) 20 anni. Sa fare anche il trequartista o l'ala. Giocatore molto molto interessante che credo costi anche poco. 

Il secondo invece è un attaccante di qualità sopraffine, un potenziale craque per il suo ruolo. Forte fisicamente, ben strutturato, abile nello stretto, dotato di buonissima tecnica, buon colpo di testa. Deve migliorare come movimenti senza palla e nell'aiutare la squadra, ma ha tutte le caratteristiche per sfondare.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2017)

Lucas Paquetà


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2017)

Felipe Vizeu


----------



## ralf (2 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vedo che segui molto il campionato sudamericano, beh sono curioso allora di sapere cosa ne pensi di due giocatori che a me piacciono tantissimo e che secondo me potrebbero fare al caso nostro: Lucas Paquetà e Felipe Vizeu.
> Il primo al posto del nostro calhanoglu, ha molta più forza, dinamismo, qualità ne palleggio e nel dribbling, copre e corre tantissimo, tatticamente intelligente (in modo sorprendente) 20 anni. Sa fare anche il trequartista o l'ala. Giocatore molto molto interessante che credo costi anche poco.
> 
> Il secondo invece è un attaccante di qualità sopraffine, un potenziale craque per il suo ruolo. Forte fisicamente, ben strutturato, abile nello stretto, dotato di buonissima tecnica, buon colpo di testa. Deve migliorare come movimenti senza palla e nell'aiutare la squadra, ma ha tutte le caratteristiche per sfondare.



Non seguo molto il Flamengo, Vizeu però mi aveva impressionato già al Sub20 qualche anno fa quando giocava con Richarlison e David Neres. Secondo me però quelli ancora più promettenti del Brasile, sono i 2000 che sono arrivati terzi ai Mondiali Under17 di qualche mese fa: Paulinho, Lincoln, Marcos Antonio e Alan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> In Spagna parlano già di accordo raggiunto tra Barca e Arthur, manca quello col Gremio che chiede non meno di 35 mln.
> 
> Qui col Ds del Barca Robert Fernandez.


Mamma mia, di già...


----------



## ralf (2 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, di già...



Il Gremio ha già dichiarato che è intenzionata a rivolgersi alla Fifa.


```
foxsports.it/2017/12/02/arthur-maglia-barcellona-gremio-rivolge-fifa/
```


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Non seguo molto il Flamengo, Vizeu però mi aveva impressionato già al Sub20 qualche anno fa quando giocava con Richarlison e David Neres. Secondo me però quelli ancora più promettenti del Brasile, sono i 2000 che sono arrivati terzi ai Mondiali Under17 di qualche mese fa: Paulinho, Lincoln, Marcos Antonio e Alan.



beh ti consiglio allora di visionarli. Mi sembrano molto promettenti


----------



## ralf (4 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh ti consiglio allora di visionarli. Mi sembrano molto promettenti



A proposito di Flamengo, giovedi giocano la finale di Copa Sudamericana, la danno anche su Foxsports. Non perdertela perchè giocano contro l'Independiente di Barco.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> A proposito di Flamengo, giovedi giocano la finale di Copa Sudamericana, la danno anche su Foxsports. Non perdertela perchè giocano contro l'Independiente di Barco.



Bellissima finale! 180 minuti davero intensi...

Vizeu un fantasma, Vinicius un giocatorino, Paquetà molto interessante ma il vero crack che ho visto si chiama Ezequiel Barco, sono rimasto davero impresionato della tecnica e personalità di questo ragazzino.


----------



## ralf (14 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Bellissima finale! 180 minuti davero intensi...
> 
> Vizeu un fantasma, Vinicius un giocatorino, Paquetà molto interessante ma il vero crack che ho visto si chiama Ezequiel Barco, sono rimasto davero impresionato della tecnica e personalità di questo ragazzino.



L'ho registrata col mysky, la guardo dopo... cmq Barco è già andato purtroppo, andrà in MLS agli Atlanta United per 12 milioni di dollari.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Febbraio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Non seguo molto il Flamengo, Vizeu però mi aveva impressionato già al Sub20 qualche anno fa quando giocava con Richarlison e David Neres. Secondo me però quelli ancora più promettenti del Brasile, sono i 2000 che sono arrivati terzi ai Mondiali Under17 di qualche mese fa: Paulinho, Lincoln, Marcos Antonio e Alan.



Vizeu è stato acquistato dall'Udinese. Peccato..sarebbe stata un'ottima operazione in ottica futura.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Febbraio 2018)

Cmq voi che seguite il campionato brasiliano cosa ne pensate di un giovane talento,un certo Kaka,che ultimamente ci stanno accostando con tanta insistenza?? 


RICORDI


----------



## ralf (11 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vizeu è stato acquistato dall'Udinese. Peccato..sarebbe stata un'ottima operazione in ottica futura.



Si ho visto, Paquetà invece pare interessi al Valencia.


----------

